

Wakoopa now has Linux support - marcelcorso
http://blog.wakoopa.com/2009/05/13/wakoopa-now-has-linux-support/

======
bkudria
How does this compare with RescueTime?

(RescueTime, for one, tracks URLs in Firefox. The Wakoopa FAQ says a FF
extension is too complicated. Right.)

